
Apple Is Really Bad at Design - keehun
https://theoutline.com/post/2352/apple-is-really-bad-at-design
======
andy_herbert
I tried to take the article seriously, but the CSS animations become so
distracting that it turned the piece into sublime piece of satire.

------
keehun
I personally don't find the notch distasteful. The only problem I have is with
Safari's complete embrace of it even necessitating whole new css
customizations[0] and letter-boxing(!!) of websites that haven't customized
its handling of the notch in landscape mode!

[0]: [https://webkit.org/blog/7929/designing-websites-for-
iphone-x...](https://webkit.org/blog/7929/designing-websites-for-iphone-x/)

------
mtgx
> The justification for the notch (the new Face ID tech, which lets you unlock
> the device just by looking at it) could have easily been accomplished with
> no visual break in the display.

They could've also put the fingerprint reader on the back and do away
completely with the Face ID idea. After all, supposedly Apple didn't even
consider doing Face ID at first -- they only did it because they couldn't put
the fingerprint reader under glass.

But I guess they found the idea of putting the fingerprint reader on the back
so repulsive (??) that they instead went on the quest to make a much more
secure Face ID (presumably) that also comes with the disadvantage of
disrupting the users' screen experience.

~~~
_really
If you believe the Apple execs that have been using Face ID, it's absolutely a
'magical' technology. Faces (to a lesser extent voices) are the primary way
that humans authenticate each other.

It's crazy to me that people complain so much about losing Touch ID, or think
that Face ID was a 'backup plan'. Like Apple would be working for years on a
more secure, more advanced authentication mechanism, but then use it as a
backup plan?

~~~
CodeWriter23
When my sister can open my phone, it is “more” secure than Touch ID? I think
you’re caught in a reality distortion field.

[http://bgr.com/2017/09/27/iphone-x-face-id-vs-touch-id-
iphon...](http://bgr.com/2017/09/27/iphone-x-face-id-vs-touch-id-iphone-8/)

------
geophile
I wrote this about AirPort Time Capsule a few months ago. Seems apropos here:
[https://pastebin.com/hF3K779Z](https://pastebin.com/hF3K779Z)

------
stcredzero
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvoXDSHO-
mA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvoXDSHO-mA)

